# Florida Slingshots "Imp"



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Quite a while ago Arnisador78 (Albert) posted about these alligator pouches he was trying out. I asked if I could test one out for him. This was before I knew he was also a part of the vendor "Florida Slingshots" which I only learned recently. . .

Anyways, Albert surprised me with not only a fine alligator pouch, but also included this Imp, all banded up and read to fire. And I'm loving this little darling.









I haven't been very active in the last few months for various reasons, but I have been shooting for a half hour or an hour most days, and what I have been shooting mostly (besides my BB shooters) is this Imp. It's small but exceedingly comfortable. It's going to be great with bb's, too, I can tell, but I'm so in love with this thing the way Albert set it up with these green Gold's Gym bands and the alligator pouch that I'm loathe to change it right now because it's such a great launchpad for 3/8 steel. Just perfect. And even thought it is small, it's very comfy in my big hands. It really gets lost in a pants pocket , too, and would even fit in a shirt pocket.

















The Imp has a plugged-hole attachment system that you can't see in my pics, but I haven't tried this feature yet. I'm an OTT man and don't experiment with that much anymore.









This is a great little slingshot. And the alligator pouch is totally awesome. As good as any I've used and better than most. Thanks Albert, and my apologies for taking so long to review.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm glad you liked it Sir. Good to hear you still get done time to shoot. Thanks for the awesome review.

Florida Forks


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Kool shooter !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh that is a cool shooter as well as the pouch..great BB shooter..glad your enjoying it..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Great review. The Imp is indeed a fantastic frame.

Is the alligator pouch stiff or soft? I have one of each.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> Great review. The Imp is indeed a fantastic frame.
> 
> Is the alligator pouch stiff or soft? I have one of each.


I can't say if it's either. It's just perfect. I'd have to try them both to say for sure.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The alligator pouches are fantastic, that is for sure.


----------

